#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-15
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde ubuntistas ;)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-16
<rootpt> Vivas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-17
 * rootpt is away: Estou ocupado
<_player> hello, darks
 * rootpt is back
<rootpt> Alguem sabe de um bom programa para editar um Vídeo Flash (video/x-flv)
 * rootpt is away: Busy..
<rootpt> Queria para *.avi ou *.mp4
 * rootpt @ Soul Asylum - Runaway Train
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-18
<dezu1> Viva
 * rootpt is back!
<xhaker> hi _player
<dezu1> back
<xhaker> dezu1: lembras-te do Se7h?
<dezu1> eiii
<dezu1> lembro-me
<dezu1> tb anda nisto agora?
<dezu1> ahah
<xhaker> é developer mobile
<dezu1> asério ?
<xhaker> androids, iOS
<dezu1> muito bem mesmo
<dezu1> tenho de meter a conversa em dia com ele :D
<dezu1> mais algum old school ?=
<xhaker> o k3rnel
<xhaker> desenvolve umas cenas giras também, está na faculdade cmg
<dezu1> fogo tou a ver que fui o unico que foi para outro ladp ??
<xhaker> faz cenas com o Gnome
<dezu1> tou a ver que vou a lx em breve
<xhaker> tu estás em que área?
<xhaker> acho que vi umas paredes pintadas por ti
<xhaker> lol
<dezu1> estou em programação mais virada para web e estou num projecto de fidelização de cartão de cliente com vb
<dezu1> xhaker ya :P
<xhaker> omg. apagaram a minha conta no scriptdb.org
<xhaker> mas ainda tem la files com o meu user.. diz.. User inexistent
<xhaker> os "#$"!$"
<dezu1> asério ?
<dezu1> lol
<dezu1> xhaker qual era o nome do teu script do irc ?
<dezu1> eu lembro-me que há pouco tempo tive a ver uns cd´s de "backups" encontrei algo teu
<xhaker> o ultimo lancado foi o xpro
<dezu1> é isso
<xhaker> se encontraste manda
<xhaker> que eu nao tenho :D
<dezu1> Eu tenho isso em casa
<dezu1> Eu mando-te isso na boa
<dezu1> não sei é se é a ultima versão ...
<xhaker> ainda melhor
<dezu1> eheh
<dezu1> tens de fazer outro todo xpto
<xhaker> ja nao sei se consigo.. eu olho pra codigo meu antigo e parece magia, so syntaxe xpto a usar $eval e assim
<xhaker> e eu ja nao uso o mirc claro
<xhaker> ja la foi o tempo em que se implementava um OS no mirc.. agora é num browser ah escolha
<dezu1> claro
<dezu1> é logico
<dezu1> mas deu que falar isso é a pura verdade
 * rootpt is away: Busy..
 * rootpt off
 * rootpt is away: bbl
 * rootpt is back (gone 02:37:34)
 * rootpt brb
<dcosta> boas noites
<dcosta> queria uma ajudita
<dcosta> como testo se a minha ligação está mesmo encriptada ?
<PhoenixSTF> dcosta
<PhoenixSTF> como assim?
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> saber se realmente todo o meu trafego está encryptado
<dcosta> PhoenixSTF, quem és tu ?
<dcosta> novo nick ?
<PhoenixSTF> nop
<dcosta> ok
<PhoenixSTF> sempre foi o este
<PhoenixSTF> experiementa
<PhoenixSTF> experimenta o wireshark
<dcosta> supostamente deve tar
<dcosta> pois...
<PhoenixSTF> e snifa a tua rede
<dcosta> tive a ver
<PhoenixSTF> nao conheço assim outra forma
<dcosta> mas gera muito barulho
<dcosta> vou tentar com o ethercap
<dcosta> obrigado :)
<dcosta> contudo deve estar
<dcosta> pois a ligação está estabelecida com o server
<dcosta> com bind a placa de rede por socks5
<dcosta> no browser quando navego é  o ip de destino que me apareçe
<dcosta> deduzo que esteja direito
<dcosta> no netstat pelo grep tudo tá ok
<dcosta> bem ouver and out
<dcosta> over :P
<dcosta> PhoenixSTF, obrigado
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-19
<BUGabundo> hey! I'm back!!  :D
<BUGabundo> ja viram as fotos?
<BUGabundo> http://p.bugabundo.net/fotos-almoco-convivio-androidpt-2011
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-20
<BUGabundo> o/
<Dan08> ola :D
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
 * Dan08 is back.
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
 * Dan08 is back.
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
 * Dan08 is back.
<Dan08> :D
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> viva PhoenixSTF
<PhoenixSTF> viva
<PhoenixSTF> dcosta tudo bem
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> onde anda o bug e o gouki ?
<dcosta> andam fugidos ?
 * Dan08 is back.
<dcosta> viva dany :)
 * Dan08-Away is away: Gone away for now
 * Dan08 is back.
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Francis> daí
<Francis> Preciso de uma ajuda na configuraçao de linode cloud
<Francis> só configuraçao inicial dos arquivos de vhost.conf para domínios
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Tyler-Vortex> olá astroo-
<Tyler-Vortex> :)
<astroo-> ola
<Tyler-Vortex> como vai?
<astroo-> Tyler-Vortex tudo bem e tu?
<Tyler-Vortex> bem tb
<Tyler-Vortex> estou configurando o linode cloud :)
<astroo-> ok
<Tyler-Vortex> daí
<Tyler-Vortex> vocês conseguem me ajudar com este problema na configuraçao
<Tyler-Vortex> de um domínio no ubuntu?
<Tyler-Vortex> http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?p=49141
<astroo-> da 1 tempo longo numa possivel resposta
<Tyler-Vortex> hum
<Tyler-Vortex> ok
<Tyler-Vortex> Alguém me diga
<Tyler-Vortex> que tipo de erro tira um site assim?
<Tyler-Vortex> http://acessofacil.in/
<Tyler-Vortex> 500 Internal Server Error
<dcosta> foo
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-15
<dcosta> :I viva astroo-
<dcosta> Preto de cabeleira loira e branco de carapinha não é natural» é assim que começa  o célebre anúncio do Restaurador Olex. Numa época em que os implantes capilares  eram apenas um sonho, o Restaurador Olex ia disfarçando os problemas de muitos  homens
<dcosta> este era o verdadeiro slogan
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> e petrolio em Portugal tambem ficava celebre
<astroo-> piada...
<astroo-> Anonymous Has Just Released Its Own Operating System
<astroo-> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/03/14/anonymous-has-just-released-its-own-operating-system-anonymous-os/
<astroo-> e ubuntu
<dcosta> LOL astroo- MAIS UM CLONE
<dcosta> o que vale é que a maior parte dos putos que lhe vão tocar nem o vão usar
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<dcosta> não dá par jogar batlle of field
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> meu existe O/S bem mais l33ts que esse
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> é mais do mesmo
<dcosta> não deixa de ser uma noitica a seguir
<dcosta> é mais uns honypots para os hakers de chapeu comerem sem trabalho e por a putalhada a fazer o tabalho sujo sem eles saberem... enfim
<dcosta> quando derem fé da pancada ... ja são proxys
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> é o que penso ... e penso que nada sei
<dcosta> é publicamente o assumo
<dcosta> cristal clean ... não tenho medo de logs
<dcosta> lol tive a ler a noticia e diz isso mesmo
<dcosta> hehehe
<dcosta> fodo devo ser um iluminado
<dcosta> eheheh
<dcosta> freebsd qoute "(03:09:12) LadySerena: and you've decided to make the switch to a superior computing experience?  :D"
<dcosta> heheh
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Tyler-Vortex> Como vao meus amigos?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<Tyler-Vortex> opa
<Tyler-Vortex> Gostaria de um link de indicaçao
<Tyler-Vortex> para se configurar domínios no /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Tyler-Vortex> num servidor cloud, como linode
<Tyler-Vortex> alguém sabe?
<Tyler-Vortex> obg
<FernandoMiguel> q tem?
<Tyler-Vortex> eu criei um arquivo desta forma:
<Tyler-Vortex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885165/
<Tyler-Vortex> mas meu site só fica com este erro
<Tyler-Vortex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885198/
<Tyler-Vortex> daí nao sei o q é
<Tyler-Vortex> =\
<Tyler-Vortex> Por isso FernandoMiguel
<Tyler-Vortex> que pedi um link pra configuraçao, já que este ensina algo q dá erro
<Tyler-Vortex> http://library.linode.com/web-servers/apache/installation/ubuntu-10.10-maverick
<Tyler-Vortex> Alguém sabe pessoal?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> foo
<dcosta> boa noite gente
<dcosta> ola FernandoMiguel ; astroo-
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<dcosta> ;I
<dcosta> que se faz pah
<dcosta> hacklaviva nunca mais ?
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  meu tenho uma acçao de formação  de voluntariado para fazer .. para pessoas com uma certa idade e muitas dificuldades tecnicas em informatica
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoMiguel> n tenho tido temppo
<FernandoMiguel> nem mt vontade
<FernandoMiguel> dia 17 ha um de redes comunitarias
<FernandoMiguel> vou tentar ir
<dcosta> qual achas que deve ser a minha abordagem a ter
<dcosta> lá no hack ?
<dcosta> tens o meu numero 91 ?
<dcosta> meu o meu publico alvo são maiores de 60
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tipo tenho 30 horas de formação para lhes dar
<dcosta> 1 pc + 2 ou 3 que possa eu levar
<FernandoMiguel> n sei meu caro
<FernandoMiguel> tenho andado longe
<dcosta> office cenas basicas e tal
<dcosta> texto e cenas do tipo
<dcosta> exploração dos menu e ferramentas so xp
<dcosta> tipo paint e cenas do tipo
<dcosta> acerder a email ...
<dcosta> criar conta de email
<dcosta> cenas desse tipo ?
<dcosta> tem de ser coisas muito simples
<dcosta> na volta vou passar no espaço t  e falar com aqueles formadores para ver a dinamica de grupo e os conteudos a abordar
<dcosta> devem tar recetivos pois é o que fazem
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: mas vai lá no dia 17 ?
<FernandoMiguel> vou tentar
<dcosta> tenho soudades de ter ver pessoalmente
<dcosta> saudades
<Tyler-Vortex> Acabei de instalar o gitosis e git no ubuntu server
<Tyler-Vortex> nao consigo clonar o gitosis
<Tyler-Vortex> me retorna senha do ssh inválida
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<astroo-> ciao
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-16
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> oi galera tudo bem ?
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<dcosta> sempre mal :P
<dcosta> como sempre
<astroo-> tipo seca do pais...
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-17
<dcosta> amigo astro de não é indescrição o que fazes da vida
<dcosta> tipo area
<dcosta> tipo arquiteto trolha serralheiro ?
<dcosta> astroo-: eu gostava de ser chulo ... mas prontos em portugal temos muitos com tal já não tenho vagas
<dcosta> *como
<dcosta> sinto falta do gouki neste canal e do joão pinto
<astroo-> inventor sou
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: http://thechive.com/2012/03/16/friday-dopamine-dump-39-photos/olivia-wilde-boobs/
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  dopamina ?
<dcosta> mescaline is the only way to fly
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  onde ponho like!
<dcosta> astroo-: inventor é fixe mas não faz de ninguem visionário
<dcosta> curiosamente ... todas as grandes invenções que conheço ...vieram de visionarios
<astroo-> raramente me engano
<astroo-> ja nao e mau
<dcosta> olha ... eu posso dizer o contrario todos os dias cometo erros
<dcosta> é  vivo bem com isso
<dcosta> erro e erro muito
<dcosta> é isso que me reduz a minha condição humana
<dcosta> adoro errar e tentar corrigir... ter noção das minhas limitações e das minhas potêncialidades
<dcosta> adoro criar e deixar criar ...
<dcosta> ou seja ser livre e repeitar a liberdade
<dcosta> *res
<dcosta> mais um erro fonix
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> vivo dentro da palvra "echo"
<dcosta> mais um erro
<dcosta> e gosto
<dcosta> deu para corrigir
<dcosta> astroo-: qualquer dia fico com a tua aba philosophia
<dcosta> disertar  fica caro nos dias que correm
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  só isso ?
<dcosta> meu sou anti goole agora pah
<dcosta> *google
<dcosta> dont be evil e tal
<dcosta> fdp agora até os contactos do msn vão sacar ao teu pc e tlm se os usares
<dcosta> meu fora
<dcosta> astalavista.box.sk
<dcosta> vou voltar as origens
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: http://video.xnxx.com/video1271503/submissive_tied_spanked_and_shocked
<dcosta> fds devia de ter desligado o sôm não FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> -lol
<astroo-> <dcosta> astroo-: qualquer dia fico com a tua aba philosophia- 1 delas e sem conversa seria a humanidade nao evolui
<astroo-> e a net atual e 1 peixarada quase total
<astroo-> e so "peixeiras" a falar do seu "peixe"
<dcosta> astroo-:  tens muito mais que falar
<dcosta> o significado da vida ... etc
<dcosta> isso sim
<Tyler-Vortex> Gostaria de saber o que houve após eu habilitar o vhost para "git".
<Tyler-Vortex> A url git.acessofacil.in não está disponível.
<Tyler-Vortex> Não entendi o que fiz de errado.
<Tyler-Vortex> http://computercamp.cdwilson.us/git-gitolite-git-daemon-gitweb-setup-on-ubunt
<Tyler-Vortex> Um vhost para acessar git como subdomínio
<dcosta> deve te faltar o git
<dcosta> deixa ler
<Tyler-Vortex> mas o problema foi no vhost
<Tyler-Vortex> ok
<Tyler-Vortex> nao falta nao
<Tyler-Vortex> antes de ativar o a2ensite git
<Tyler-Vortex> ele era acessado por acessofacil.in/gitweb
<astroo-> Tyler-Vortex gostaste do forum portuga?
<astroo-> ola
<Tyler-Vortex> oii
<Tyler-Vortex> o dcosta foi verificar
<Tyler-Vortex> ;)
<astroo-> tiveste sorte hoje
<astroo-> ontem desencontraste com ele
<Tyler-Vortex> haha
<dcosta> sudo emacs /etc/apache2/sites-available/git
<Tyler-Vortex> na verdade é vim e nao emacs haha
<dcosta> tens o vhost direito ?
<Tyler-Vortex> tenho
<dcosta> sim vim emac  nano
<Tyler-Vortex> criei como no tutorial
<dcosta> não falhaste este passo ?
<dcosta> sudo usermod -a -G gitolite www-data
<Tyler-Vortex> será q preciso de alguma dns para acessar git?
<Tyler-Vortex> nao falhou nao
<dcosta> mandaste para restart o apache
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> segui todos os passos
<dcosta> ve se tens algum erro no dns
<Tyler-Vortex> como?
<Tyler-Vortex> dcosta:  no tutorial nao fala de dns
<Tyler-Vortex> Deveria citar mas nao citou dns
<dcosta> que erro tens =
<dcosta> ?
<Tyler-Vortex> nao entendi
<dcosta> nenhum
<dcosta> dá algum erro ou é so o navegador a dizer que não encontrou a pagina
<Tyler-Vortex> nao encontrou
<Tyler-Vortex> veja
<Tyler-Vortex> http://git.acessofacil.in/
<Tyler-Vortex> off
<dcosta> tens o 11.10 ?
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<dcosta> é ninguem se queixa desse erro nos comentários
<dcosta> apenas o 500
<dcosta> que normalmente é um erro de escrita
<Tyler-Vortex> eu vi
<Tyler-Vortex> vi o ultimo
<Tyler-Vortex> só nao entendi este link
<Tyler-Vortex> http://repo.or.cz/w/alt-git.git?a=blob_plain;f=gitweb/README
<Tyler-Vortex> este passo nao segui pois nao entendi
<Tyler-Vortex> mas o git funcionava sem este passo
<Tyler-Vortex> foi só eu ativar o vhost git que tudo caiu
<dcosta> tás a aceder por nome ou ip ?
<Tyler-Vortex> como?
<Tyler-Vortex> a acessar?
<Tyler-Vortex> por nome
<Tyler-Vortex> git.meusite
<dcosta> ;(
<dcosta> não tou a ver ...
<Tyler-Vortex> http://git.acessofacil.in/
<Tyler-Vortex> o site é http://acessofacil.in/
<dcosta> http://acessofacil.in//gitolite-admin.git
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> da alguma coisa ?
<dcosta> não
<dcosta> ja vi
<dcosta> Tyler-Vortex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540353
<dcosta> ve se vez aqui alguma coisa que tenha falhado ali
<Tyler-Vortex> nao
<Tyler-Vortex> vou ver
<Tyler-Vortex> também nao
<Tyler-Vortex> errors 0
<dcosta> Tyler-Vortex:  /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<dcosta> não dá erro algum ?
<Tyler-Vortex> nao
<Tyler-Vortex> nenhum
<Tyler-Vortex> é coisa do arquivo vhost para git
<Tyler-Vortex> deve ser o <directory>
<Tyler-Vortex> nao sei
<Tyler-Vortex> =\
<dcosta> <VirtualHost 197.12.2.0:80>
<dcosta> tens o teu ip certo ?
<Tyler-Vortex> nao
<Tyler-Vortex> tem só *:80
<Tyler-Vortex> como no tutorial
<Tyler-Vortex> estou pensando em mudar para o ip mesmo
<dcosta> <VirtualHost 197.12.2.0:80>
<dcosta> 	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
<dcosta> 	#We want to be able to access the web site using www.dev.example.com or dev.example.com
<dcosta> 	ServerAlias www.dev.example.com
<dcosta> 	DocumentRoot /home/myuser/public_html/example.com
<dcosta> 	#if using awstats
<dcosta> 	ScriptAlias /awstats/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<dcosta> 	#we want specific log file for this server
<dcosta> 	CustomLog /var/log/apache2/example.com-access.log combined
<dcosta> </VirtualHost>
<dcosta> algo do genero
<dcosta> mas com o teu ip e alaias
<dcosta> alias
<Tyler-Vortex> haha
<Tyler-Vortex> coloquei o ip e
<Tyler-Vortex> http://acessofacil.in/
<Tyler-Vortex> tudo virou o gitweb :p
<astroo-> dcosta em que seculo e que o pessoal faz 1 guia virtual sobre o ubuntu que ate 1 criança de 12 anos perceba quase tudo de ubuntu?
<Tyler-Vortex> mas a url git.acessofacil.in morrou kk
<dcosta> pera 66.228.59.135
<Tyler-Vortex> este mesmo
<Tyler-Vortex> mas ele é para o acesso de www também
<dcosta> VirtualHost 66.228.59.135:80>
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	#We want to be able to access the web site using www.dev.example.com or dev.example.com
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	ServerAlias www.dev.example.com
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	DocumentRoot /home/myuser/public_html/example.com
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	#if using awstats
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	ScriptAlias /awstats/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	#we want specific log file for this server
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: 	CustomLog /var/log/apache2/example.com-access.log combined
<dcosta> (01:57:33 AM) dcosta: </VirtualHost>
<dcosta> pera
<dcosta> descupem o flood
<dcosta> ServerAlias www.dev.example.com
<Tyler-Vortex> para q documento isto?
<dcosta> tens de por :
<dcosta> http://git.acessofacil.in/
<Tyler-Vortex> para qual vhost isto?
<Tyler-Vortex> o acessofacil.in ou o git
<Tyler-Vortex> ?
<dcosta> par o git
<Tyler-Vortex> hum
<dcosta> no vhost do git.oteudominio.com
<Tyler-Vortex> veja
<dcosta> e apontar para o dir onde tens o git
<Tyler-Vortex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887251/
<Tyler-Vortex> viu?
<dcosta> ou seja podes ter varios vhosts no apache
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> eu sei
<Tyler-Vortex> mas viu?
<dcosta> sim vi
<Tyler-Vortex> deveria apontar corretamente
<Tyler-Vortex> mas nao apontou haha
<dcosta> acho que não
<dcosta> pq git.acessofacil.in
<Tyler-Vortex> oras
<Tyler-Vortex> para facilitar
<Tyler-Vortex> ne
<Tyler-Vortex> ;)
<Tyler-Vortex> antes era acessofacil.in/gitweb
<Tyler-Vortex> nao tem nada haver isso
<dcosta> ServerAlias www.dev.example.com
<dcosta> 	DocumentRoot /home/myuser/public_html/example.com
<dcosta> mete antes assim
<dcosta> e tira o servername
<dcosta> pois o server name é outo vhost
<dcosta> o principal
<dcosta> olha eu tou a falar de apache disso ... precebo o que tou a ler contigo
<dcosta> mas tenho varios dominios e sub dominos e é dentro disso que funciona
<Tyler-Vortex> hum verdade ;)
<Tyler-Vortex> mas o gitweb está em /usr/share/gitweb
<dcosta> apontas o alias para lá
<dcosta> e tenta a ver se dá
<dcosta> pera
<dcosta> desculpa
<Tyler-Vortex> eita
<dcosta> o dcroot
<dcosta> docroot
<Tyler-Vortex> ja' esta
<Tyler-Vortex> /usr/share/gitweb
<Tyler-Vortex> ta no link q mandei
<Tyler-Vortex> já esta droot como /usr/share/gitweb
<dcosta> ;)
<dcosta> pois
<dcosta> fizeste restart ao apache '
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> é
<Tyler-Vortex> nao fica git.ac**
<dcosta> PERA
<dcosta> ACHO QUE JA VI O ERRO
<dcosta> tá no teu php conf
<dcosta> Virtual Directory Support
<dcosta> disabled
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> não ?
<dcosta>  e mal possas ... tira essa pagina do inicio do site ...
<dcosta> nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Tyler-Vortex> hum
<Tyler-Vortex> o q quer que eu faça no php.ini?
<dcosta> deixa me ver ...
<Tyler-Vortex> eu nao mexi em nada no php.ini
<Tyler-Vortex> está tudo como padrao
<Tyler-Vortex> Se está dando erro agora
<Tyler-Vortex> imagina quando eu configurar o php para gerar os vhost e criar subdomínio sozinho
<Tyler-Vortex> --'
<Tyler-Vortex> eu comprei este server pra isso
<dcosta> é uma vps ?
<Tyler-Vortex> nao
<Tyler-Vortex> um linode cloud
<dcosta> pera deixa-me aceder ao meu server e ver como tenho o virtual directory no php
<dcosta> 1 minuto
<Tyler-Vortex> ok
<Tyler-Vortex> obrigado
<dcosta> é Tyler-Vortex tenho igual
<dcosta> tá disable tb
<Tyler-Vortex> hu
<Tyler-Vortex> hum
<Tyler-Vortex> mas
<Tyler-Vortex> eu preciso criar dns para git.acessofacil.in?
<Tyler-Vortex> no tutorial nao diz isso
<dcosta> pode sub intender que  ja tens o dns
<dcosta> tudo aponta para ai
<Tyler-Vortex> como?
<dcosta> criar dns ?
<dcosta> no server ?
<dcosta> é com o bind
<dcosta> http://www.geoffke.be/nieuws/8/
<dcosta> este tuto parece correto
<Tyler-Vortex> sim mas
<Tyler-Vortex> no momento preciso apenas
<Tyler-Vortex> resolver este problema do git
<Tyler-Vortex> q nao entendi mais nada
<dcosta> repara
<Tyler-Vortex> eu vi mas
<Tyler-Vortex> vai dificultar o php acessar a api
<Tyler-Vortex> para criar depois
<dcosta> quando mudas-te o vhost para o principal  a git tava lá
<dcosta> logo é um problema do apache que não sabe como chegar lá pelo nome
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> mas qual a soluçao afinal?
<Tyler-Vortex> estou de maos atadas
<dcosta> pois como não tens dns ele não sabe como resolver esse nome
<dcosta> o git.
<dcosta> julgo que o que tá ai a falhar é mesmo o dns
<dcosta> repara nestas entradas de dns
<Tyler-Vortex> entao
<Tyler-Vortex> eu add uma entrada dns
<Tyler-Vortex> para aquele ip
<Tyler-Vortex> 66.228.59.135
<Tyler-Vortex> vamos ver se propaga
<dcosta> git      IN     A     66.228.59.135
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<dcosta> so depois de o webserver saber quem é esse nome é que pode procurar no vhost do apache para apontar para lá
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> vamos ver ne
<Tyler-Vortex> até agora está off ainda
<dcosta> pois  tenho a certeza que se tivesse ligado ao server por vpn o apache chegava la
<Tyler-Vortex> hum
<Tyler-Vortex> vpn?
<Tyler-Vortex> como eu deixo o linode cloud como vpn?
<dcosta> sim teoricamente tavas na rede local o que jugo não ser possivel no teu server
<Tyler-Vortex> entendo
<dcosta> tenta configurar o dns
<Tyler-Vortex> Tudo o que eu queria era um server para desenvolver um construtor
<Tyler-Vortex> já configurei a dns para git
<dcosta> testa  primeiro por o apache a dar para um sub.domino qualquer
<dcosta> e depois de teres a dar é ajustar para o teu caso
<Tyler-Vortex> mas estou testando
<Tyler-Vortex> a dns de git esta off
<dcosta> sim tens o dns off não deve ser bom sinal
<dcosta> pois o registar aponta para o teu server
<Tyler-Vortex> hum
<dcosta> e não quer saber de mais nada
<dcosta> a partir dai e' contigo "com o dns"
<Tyler-Vortex> se for o dns eu posso resolver
<Tyler-Vortex> mas até lá vou ver se rodo o git sem subdomínio de novo
<dcosta> tipo a godaddy aponta o teu nome ... acessofacil.in a partir dai não quer saber de mais nada é o teu dns que responde pelo resto
<dcosta> godaddy é um resistar ... deves usar outro com certeza
<dcosta> *registar
<dcosta> sem dns a nivel global nunca chegas a um sub.dominio sem o dns a dar
<Tyler-Vortex> verdade
<dcosta> pois ele apenas aponta ip para dominio
<dcosta> o resto é com o server de destino
<dcosta> só vejo o erro por ai
<Tyler-Vortex> hum
<Tyler-Vortex> =\
<dcosta> pois se tudo dá naquele tuto que leste pelo que vi ninguem se queixou do erro ... so deve faltar mesmo é o dns
<dcosta> contudo nao te esqueças de remover o php info do site principal ;)
<dcosta> é melhor não saberem as tuas confs :P
<Tyler-Vortex> veja
<Tyler-Vortex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887287/
<Tyler-Vortex> se eu deixo assim
<Tyler-Vortex> a url padrao vira o repositorio
<Tyler-Vortex> http://acessofacil.in/
<dcosta> la esta
<dcosta> nao tens dns
<Tyler-Vortex> eu sei
<dcosta> o git é  A
<dcosta> quando tiveres vai lá ter
<dcosta> e o main fica direito
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> aliás
<Tyler-Vortex> todas as urls viram repositorio
<Tyler-Vortex> agora q tirei o ip
<Tyler-Vortex> e coloquei o *
<Tyler-Vortex> voltou ao normal
<Tyler-Vortex> e o subdomínio git. caiu
<Tyler-Vortex> tb
<dcosta> porque não tens dns
<dcosta> ele não sabe o que é git
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> mas eu já criei o dns git
<dcosta> no apache certo ?
<dcosta> ou no bind ?
<Tyler-Vortex> hum?
<dcosta> é que o teu apache tá certo
<dcosta> falta é no dns a entrada git
<Tyler-Vortex> eu criei a dns no linode, no painel de dns
<Tyler-Vortex> git 	66.228.59.135
<Tyler-Vortex> esta la sim
<Tyler-Vortex> A/AAAA Records
<Tyler-Vortex> Hostname 	IP Address 	TTL 	Options
<Tyler-Vortex> git 	66.228.59.135
<dcosta> pera
<Tyler-Vortex> ok
<dcosta> mail.acessofacil.in 66.228.59.135  www.acessofacil.in 66.228.59.135
<dcosta> é o que tens
<dcosta> e mais nada
<Tyler-Vortex> sim
<Tyler-Vortex> na verdade
<Tyler-Vortex> eu criei git tb
<Tyler-Vortex> mas nao está ativa , nao entendo
<Tyler-Vortex> =\
<dcosta> tens de ter um git. acesso....
<dcosta> vais aos ficheiros do dns e metes
<Tyler-Vortex> mas já teeem
<dcosta> tou a fazer um scan externo .. nao aparece não tem
<Tyler-Vortex> eita
<dcosta> o então  /etc/int.d/bind9 restart
<Tyler-Vortex> vou criar novamente em A/AAAA Records
<dcosta> podem não tar aplicados
<Tyler-Vortex> é só um a records
<Tyler-Vortex> ou outra coisa tb?
<dcosta> A
<dcosta> deve ser o que necessita
<dcosta> Tyler-Vortex:  apache os vhosts
<dcosta> sudo a2ensite project1
<dcosta> sorru
<dcosta> http://minimalbugs.com/questions/configure-subdomain-in-localhost-using-apache-in-ubuntu-linux
<dcosta> tens de ter algo do genero
<dcosta> claro que para o teu cenario
<dcosta> dns : http://blog.philippklaus.de/2011/04/get-your-own-dns-server-up-and-running-with-bind9-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<dcosta> Tyler-Vortex: bem vou descansar ... espero ter ajudado e não complicado
<dcosta> boa sorte
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> e ve o video do pvt
<astroo-> e a "brincar" mas esta bom
<dcosta> este canal tá cada vez mais morto que podia ajudar mais não tem aparecido por aqui ...
<astroo-> e em todos
<astroo-> por isso o meu rojecto
<astroo-> projecto
<dcosta> Tyler-Vortex:  astroo- fica bem
<astroo-> tu tambem
<dcosta> como digo ... so assim chego aos meus dominios e tão a dar ... ex:
<dcosta> http://cybersinergia.com/
<dcosta> http://ece.cybersinergia.com/
<dcosta> certo Tyler-Vortex ?
<dcosta> fiquem bem
<astroo-> tu tambem
<Tyler-Vortex> oi
<Tyler-Vortex> estou aki
<astroo-> ja se foi
<Tyler-Vortex> opa
<Tyler-Vortex> só passando astroo-
<Tyler-Vortex> pra dizer q resolvi
<Tyler-Vortex> a dns git.acessofacil.in
<Tyler-Vortex> propagou agora eita hein
<Tyler-Vortex> --'
<Tyler-Vortex> http://git.acessofacil.in/
<Tyler-Vortex> :)
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> quando o vir "amanha" digo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-18
<NMachado> Boa tarde a todos
<dcosta> ooiii
<dcosta> *
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> night
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-14
<astroo---> ola pessoal   tor problemas ate hoje desculpem
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-15
<astroo-> In sudden announcement, US to give up control of DNS root zone  http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/in-sudden-announcement-us-to-give-up-control-of-dns-root-zone/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tripanarium> Bom dia!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<conti_> Alguém aí?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-16
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ric_s> Olá astroo
<ric_s> a comunidade Ubuntu-PT está um pouco parada, não? :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja morreu
<astroo-> agora e a  #ubuntu-br por vezes esta viva
<ric_s> então tem que se ressuscitar!
<astroo-> e sem alternativa
<astroo-> tenho o meu projeto gratis para tal e muito mais
<ric_s> que projecto?
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com 1 chat e informaçao cultural do dia e recente
<ric_s> por falar em wiki, consegues editar/criar paginas na ubuntu wiki?
<ric_s> devido a problemas de spam, agr já n é qq um que pode fazer, tem de estar em determinadas equipas para ter acesso
<ric_s> mas mm assim estou a ter problemas
<astroo-> o meu nada tem haver com a wikipedia
<astroo-> sera a "casa" dos povos em cultura e conversas
<astroo-> nunca usei a wiki
<ric_s> ok
<astroo-> queres o site do projeto?
<ric_s> mostra
<astroo-> em cima em portugues https://socialrealemail.wordpress.com/
<ric_s> nice
<astroo-> obrigado
<astroo-> o canal e o  #social-real
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-18
<jmb__> boa tarde a todos
<jmb__> Gostava de anunciar que vou começar a usar o ubunto
<lusitan> jmb__: bem-vindo
<jmb__> Obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-20
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-03-14
<fernando> boa tarde
<Guest97942> precisando de ajuda
<Guest97942> alguem por ai
<Guest97942> sem som no 16.04
<Guest68572> alo
#ubuntu-pt 2018-03-15
<uplink> morreu este canal ?
<uplink> quem diria o astroo continua aqui
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> fecho a luz no fim
<astroo-> o linux em portugues pelo menos esta lixado sem o meu projeto
<uplink> ola amigo o que foi feito disto ?
<astroo-> morrendo ou morreu
<uplink> onde anda o bug !
<astroo-> todos os canais linux que ando em portugues idem
<astroo-> isso e 1 nick?
<uplink> o gouki  e todos os outros
<astroo-> alguns aparecem alguns dias
<uplink> lembro-me bem de ti astro
<astroo-> ok
<uplink> e dos teus projetos
<astroo-> a ver se arranca amanha
<astroo-> se correr bem
<astroo-> https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/
<uplink> um bem haja pela tua resiliênsia
<astroo-> ja vai em 7 anos
<astroo-> ando no discord tambem
<astroo-> mas ajudas em linux em portugues sao muito poucas
<uplink> meu amigo a roda gira a velocidade é o que fazemos da mesma
<astroo-> e sorte conta
<astroo-> o facebook foi sorte em parte em existir
<uplink> isso não sei... vejo tudo como um designo
<uplink> uns para 20 eu outros para 120
<astroo-> so ao fim de 3 anos conseguiram quase por acaso investidores
<astroo-> nao es programador certo?
<uplink> não apenas coder
<astroo-> ok
<uplink> amigo fica bem e continua .... obrigado e fica bem um grande abraço
<astroo-> se quiseres da a conhecer o projeto a conhecidos programadores
<astroo-> ciao tu tambem
<astroo-> igualmente
